# Any ideas where to buy?



## Iain Sutherland (9 Apr 2012)

Hi guys, struggling to find a couple of bits... 

smoked/grey 16/22mm tubing??
12/16 shrimp safe filter inlet strainer??  seen a few on peoples tanks that are wire mesh and larger than a standard strainer....

any ideas.


----------



## somethingfishy (9 Apr 2012)

I think i have seen on here that PAH stock smoked grey tubing and dont ehiem do that colour aswell as the green?


----------



## darren636 (9 Apr 2012)

my local ma have the jbl smoked stuff, i got some to go with the eheim installation kit. ebay might be worth a check.  same goes for the strainer


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Apr 2012)

Thanks guys, cant find anything on ebay or google.  Ill take a trip to my local MA and see if they can sort me something in the way of tubing.

shrimp safe inlets seem pretty elusive too?


----------



## darren636 (9 Apr 2012)

how much tube do you need??... i probably dont have enough left over but you never know.


----------



## GHNelson (9 Apr 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Hi guys, struggling to find a couple of bits...
> 
> smoked/grey 16/22mm tubing??
> 12/16 shrimp safe filter inlet strainer??  seen a few on peoples tanks that are wire mesh and larger than a standard strainer....
> ...


You could purchase a fluval sponge to go over the strainer.
But it has to be the small strainer this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EHEIM-Inlet-S ... 1c25a65cc9
The grey tubing is expensive that's why i don't buy it.
hoggie


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Apr 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> how much tube do you need??... i probably dont have enough left over but you never know.



thanks for the offer darren but looking for about 5m so probably not left overs   

of course why wouldnt it be called a filter cap!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Filt ... _500wt_919

problem solved.


----------



## GHNelson (9 Apr 2012)

Better with the sponge serves as a pre-filter.
These may rust eventually if metal.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (9 Apr 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Better with the sponge serves as a pre-filter.
> These may rust eventually if metal.
> hoggie


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-PRE-FILTE ... 4ab0290f7a
Ive got on of these in my hand there's no box but i'm sure its the above check in the store first.
Dimensions 2 3/4 inches high..... 1 1/2 wide these cover a 12/16 lily pipe.
hoggie


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Apr 2012)

i ran a sponge on my old tank but found it reduced flow a LOT.  Hence thinking of other solutions.  I cant afford a loss of filtration as it is a hob filter (cant use an external) and will have high grade CRS in a week or so.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Apr 2012)

They are the ones I have,
Ive had them in months and theres no rust.

Definitely worth PMing the seller, as they have a site and they sell them at about £2-£3 a pop there.

Hope this helps Iain,

Nathaniel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Apr 2012)

http://www.aquashrimps.co.uk/filter-cap ... be-filter/

Sorry, they must have gone up. 
Still beats paying £20 if you only need one  

Regards


----------



## Kristoph91 (9 Apr 2012)

The stainless steel strainers can be purchased on eBay.

Kris


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Apr 2012)

thanks for that whitey, have you used aqua shrimp before??   Shame the gauze holder is blue rather than black....

thanks kris.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Apr 2012)

Hi all,


> i ran a sponge on my old tank but found it reduced flow a LOT.


 If you have a coarse sponge and keep it fairly clean it shouldn't reduce flow any more than a metal mesh. I'm not too bothered about aesthetics, and all my tanks are jungles, so I use green PPI10 sponge, but you should be able to get a carbon black one that should disappear into the background.

I'd just buy a sheet of coarse (PPI10) sponge sheet and cut to the size and shape you want, and sew up with nylon thread or fishing line. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Apr 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> thanks for that whitey, have you used aqua shrimp before??   Shame the gauze holder is blue rather than black....
> 
> thanks kris.



Hey,

Yeah I ordered them directly off the website, message them via ebay, see if they can do you a deal like 2 for £10 or whatever.
They are the exact ones i purchased, and mine came black. So again ask them via ebay if you can have them in
Black.
Prior to purchasing from aquashrimps i bought one from far east, ( couldnt find anything else) and the ones from AQuashrimps are far superior to the one from HK. 

Can post you a pic later if required,

Regards
Nathaniel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (10 Apr 2012)

Hope this helps! Even shows some of my Fire reds 'hanging out' on it 
They love picking through the debris ha

Regards


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Apr 2012)

thanks for that whitey, i think i will order this week    

where did you manage to find fire reds??


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Apr 2012)

Hey Iain,

I found them (after looking for them for ages!) after my local Paddock Farm (http://www.paddockfarm.co.uk/). I dont think they have them on their website, but if your ever up near Darlington area, They are worth a visit. They are just getting really into the planted tank scene. 

Anyway, I have millions of the little blighters running about in the holding tank! So If I get rid of some, (maybe a month, or until they show a decent colour) can send some your way if you want?  Will be selling them in the Forum too.

Good news on the Filter cap   
Regards

Nathaniel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Apr 2012)

Id love some fire reds when you come to sell, i have quite a few sakura offspring but the solid red doesnt seem to come out until 6 months on now.  A bunch of fire reds would thicken my gene pool nicely.  I would start a fresh but just too many to catch now, didnt even manage to get them all out of my nano when i redid it, they are sneaky buggers!!

Cheers Nath.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Apr 2012)

Yeah they are everywhere. Only 2 weeks old maybe, but still showing quite a red colour already if you look at filter cap.

Will let you know in a couple of weeks mate


----------

